# Nie wiadomo czy gentoo instaluje sie czy nie

## imre71

Witam,

Mam pewien problem ze instalacja Gentoo z LiveCD (bez dostepu do internetu). Przechodze przez wszyskie etapy "przygotowawcze" zgodnie z instrukcja instalacyjna. Na ostatnim etapie klikam na Install ukazuje sie konsola wypisuja sie dwie linie cos na temat root i password (nie pamietam dobrze) na dole tej konsoli sa dwa paski postepu instalacji (jedne chyba preparing drugi installing), czekam, czekam i czekam zaden z nich nie daje znaku zycia ani milimetr, skadinad wiem ze Gentoo instaluje sie bardzo wolno (mam PIII ok 667 MHz) czy to moze byc przyczyna zastoju? Nic sie nie zawiesza tylko nie widac postepu instalacji, nie wiem ile mam czekac? (wytrzymalem 10 min po tym wylaczylem okienko i wystartowalem komputer) Jak miec pewnosc ze cos mi sie instaluje lub nie?

Czy ktos mial podobny problem i w przypadku gdyby nic sie nie instalowalo co robic?

----------

## wodzik

moze prosi cie o password dla tego roota :> jestes pewien ze przeczytales hadbooka. ja na twoi mijejscu zainstalowal bym jakas mandrive/suse czy cos w tym stylu

----------

## arsen

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

Odpuść sobie graficzny instalator, to zbyt problematyczne.

----------

## imre71

Problem w tym Wodzik, ze nie promptuje mi zebym cos wprowadzil, wyglada to mniej wiecej tak :

$> -------text 1-----------

$> -------text 2 -----------

i to wszystko, ale przyjrze sie temu zblizsza w domu, nie ma OS, nie ma internetu, wiec w domu bede juz bezradny, sorki, ze nie przepisuje wszystkich tekstow nie pamietam ich, chodzi mi bardziej o zjawisko (instalacja bez znaku zycia) jutro postaram sie uzupelnic o tekst. Na angielskim forum wyczytalem ze za pomoca instrukcji typu [b]ps ax [/b]lub [b]top[/b] dowiem sie czy w ogole cos dziala w tle (po CPU i funkcjonujacych procesach). Inaczej przejde na reczna instalacje (taka w trybie textowym?)

----------

## wodzik

moze zassij knoppixa jakiegos. i wtedy spod niego instaluj. oczywicsie z otwartym handbookiem. bo tryb tekstowy raczej nudny jest

----------

## m0rgoth

Z GLI sa same problemy... w sumie nie wiem dla czego dodano ten instalator do sytemu, reczna instalacja gnetoo jest dosci ciekawa i daje mozliwosc poznania sposobu dzialania sytemu, oraz daje szersze pole manewru jesli chodzi o konfiguracje ( mam na mysli tutaj make.conf, fstab, kompilacje jadra i grub.conf, w sumei pdostawowe rzeczy ale zawsze cos)

od raku: ort !!!!!!

juz porpawione 

pozdrawiam m0rgothLast edited by m0rgoth on Fri Jun 16, 2006 10:57 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Raku

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> reczna instalacja gnetoo jest dosci ciekawa i daje mozliwosc poznania sposobu dzialania sytemu, oraz daje szersze pole manewru jesli chodzi o konfiguracje ( mam na mysli tutaj make.conf, fstab, kompilacje jadra i grub.conf

 

warto też wspomnieć, że nawet po zainstalowaniu systemu przy pomocy graficznego instalatora, nadal można edytować wymienione wyżej pliki, kompilować jądro a nawet cały world - jednym słowem: konfigurować system.    :Cool: 

----------

## imre71

Witam,

Na razie daĹem sobie chyba spokĂłj z innej gazetki zainstalowaĹem sobie Kororaa Linux (teĹź oparta na Gentoo jeĹźeli dobrze rozumiem), moĹźe do tego Gentoo wrocÄ bo nie lubiÄ jak mi coĹ nie wychodzi. 

Jak siÄ instalujÄ trybie rÄcznym? Jest moĹźe gdzieĹ jakiĹ kompletny tutorial (moĹźe byÄ po angielsku), rozumiem Ĺźe trzeba samemu rozpakowywaÄ, tworzyÄ foldery, tu nie chodzi o klikniÄcie ikonki, instalacja w trybie tekstwym, na pulpicie Gentoo? Bo instalacja tekstowa nic nie daĹa, nic siÄ nie instaluje.

----------

## Raku

 *imre71 wrote:*   

> Na razie daĹem sobie chyba spokĂłj z innej gazetki zainstalowaĹem sobie Kororaa Linux (teĹź oparta na Gentoo jeĹźeli dobrze rozumiem), moĹźe do tego Gentoo wrocÄ bo nie lubiÄ jak mi coĹ nie wychodzi. 
> 
> Jak siÄ instalujÄ trybie rÄcznym? Jest moĹźe gdzieĹ jakiĹ kompletny tutorial (moĹźe byÄ po angielsku), rozumiem Ĺźe trzeba samemu rozpakowywaÄ, tworzyÄ foldery, tu nie chodzi o klikniÄcie ikonki, instalacja w trybie tekstwym, na pulpicie Gentoo? Bo instalacja tekstowa nic nie daĹa, nic siÄ nie instaluje.

 

ustaw kodowanie na iso-8859-2

dokumentację znaleźć możesz na oficjalnej stronie Gentoo. jest nawet w języku polskim.

----------

## m0rgoth

btw raku probowales moze instalowac gentoo z gli ?

----------

## Raku

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> btw raku probowales moze instalowac gentoo z gli ?

 

zważywszy na to, że po raz ostatni (i trzeci lub czwarty w życiu) instalowałem gentoo jakieś półtora roku temu - nie, nie próbowałem   :Cool: 

----------

## rekahster

mialem tak "samo wygladajacy" problem (zeby nie napisac, ze ten sam), ja to rozwiazalem w prosty sposob, nie konfigurowalem sieci w instalatorze, po prostu zostawilem tak jak jest lub dalem "my network is already configured" idac dalej napotkasz kolejne okno z konfiguracja, zotawiasz je bez zmian lub usuwasz to co jest,  w oknie z urzytkownikami nie tworz urzytkownika tylko wpisz haslo dla roota. Nie wiem czego ale to pomoglo :] instalacja ruszyla bez problemu ze stage3. Siec skonfigurowalem po zainstalowaniu gentoo  uwaznie czytajac handbook'a (nie zapomnij o DNS'ach i o tym, ze sieciowka moze byc pod eth1 a nie pod eth0). PS. graficzny instalator czy w konsoli problem ten sam, rozwiazanie na szczescie tez :] POWODZENIA.

----------

## imre71

Czesc i dzieki.

Po weekendzie doszedlem do tego samego wniosku, tylko byla juz niedziela okolo 1h (jakas tam 10 instalacja z rzedu:-) ) nad ranem (Linux jest wymagajacy dla poczatkujacych) udalo mi sie wystartowac instalacje (pasek ruszyl z miejsca) w trybie zaawansowanym z edytorem (bez wizarda) pomijajac instalacje sieci (wszystko wykasowalem) i o dziwo ruszylo, zatrzymalo sie przy ladowaniu kernela musialem cos w zaawansowanych konfiguracjach pochrzanic nie chcacy (bawilem sie przy flagami). Ty, teraz potwierdzasz to co podejrzewalem ze moze to miec zwiazek z ustawieniami sieci (a ja mam nieszczesny modem adsl i daleko mi jeszcze do ustawiania sieci:-) ) dzisiaj zainstaluje tak jak mowisz zero karty, zero sieci zero czegokolwiek zwiazanego z net'em.

----------

## rekahster

i 0 userow :] (tez sa problemy) to ustaw po instalacji.

----------

## imre71

Prawie sie udalo... zawiesil mi sie przy instalacji GRUB'a. Obojetnie jest z jakiego srodowiska instaluje GNOME czy KDE?

----------

## m0rgoth

tzn chodzi pewnie o wybor srodowska w instalatoze tak ?

jezeli tak to wybierz GNOME, KDE nie zostalo dodane to LiveCD.

Pozatym po co sie meczyc... kup linux+ z gentoo 2005.1 i masz tam doklada instrukcje instalcji ze stage od 1 do 3.

albo poszukaj na necie odpowedniej dokumentacji. np tutaj http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/ a pismo z gentoo 2005.1 mzoesz zamowic tutaj http://buyitpress.com/pl/index.php?p=2&kat=17

pozdrawiam morgoth

----------

## Raku

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> kup linux+ z gentoo 2005.1 i masz tam doklada instrukcje instalcji ze stage od 1 do 3.

 

... i nie pokazuj się na forum, jak coś nie działa.

Wątki o instalacji gentoo z l+ już były. Proponuję przeglądnąć archiwum.

----------

## m0rgoth

spokojnie raku kazdy kiedys zacyzna nie... l+ nie daje wpsarcja swoim klientom (30 zl nie ma co duzo oczekiwac),

po co czlowek ma sie zrazic do dystrybucji i do forum.

Faktem jest ze temat jest juz drugi raz proszany na froum w krotki odstepe czasu (wystarczylo zerknac 2 weirsze nizej)

imre71 zainstaluj to gnetoo recznie i nie rob jaj za przeproszeniem ( juz pisalem ze GLI  nie dziala) 

Pozdrawiam morgoth

----------

## Raku

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> spokojnie raku kazdy kiedys zacyzna nie... l+ nie daje wpsarcja swoim klientom (30 zl nie ma co duzo oczekiwac),
> 
> po co czlowek ma sie zrazic do dystrybucji i do forum.

 

Nie denerwuję się. Po prostu streszczam zakończenie wątków opisujących problemy z instalacją gentoo wg opisu z L+. Posiadał on masę błędów, a wystarczyło sięgnąć po oficjalną, polską dokumentację.

A denerwujące to było czytanie dialogów: 

"- robie to, to i to i nie chce działać.

- W dokumentacji pisze, ze masz to zrobić tak, tak i tak.

- Ale ja mam L+. tam pisze inaczej. Skąd miałem wiedzieć, że to jest źle?"

i tak w kółko. Szczera rada: lepiej uruchomić dokumentację, która jest nawet dołączona do LiveCD. Wystarczy uruchomić w linksie (z parametrem -g to nawet w trybie graficznym po fb działa) w drugiej konsoli.

----------

## m0rgoth

fakt autor drazy temat i... unika dokumentacji jak by pazyla a co do l+, niesety faktycznie zdazajo se bledy w opise ale to nic nadzywczjnego, wystarczy torche wysilku( odkumentacja i l+ uzupelniajo sie clakiem dobrze)

----------

## imre71

Okay zabiore sie za tryb reczny bez instalatora z handbook'iem i bez netu zobaczymy. Zeby pominac X'a w wyborze kernel'a na poczatku mam wpisac [b]gentoo-nox [/b] czy w terminalu pod GNOME'm moge tez instalowac recznie?

----------

## noobah

Tak,ż możesz sobie odpalić graficzną przeglądarkę, a w terminalu instalować, nikt nie mówie że jak Gentoo, to tylko z linii poleceń się instaluje. Nie sądzę również żeby to spowolniło instalację.

Polecam także instalację z netem. To że się instalator wiesza przy tej opcji, to nie znaczy że instalacja z palca także się nie powiedzie. 

Fajnie że po kilku dniach drążenia tematu wziąłeś się w końcu za "normalną" instalację Gentoo. Podążając za Handbookiem można to zrobić naprawdę w kilka godzin. Ciekawe czy komukolwiek się udało z instalatorem kiedykolwiek? Jeżeli tak to Kudos!

----------

## imre71

Z netu to chyba moge sobie tylko na razie popatrzec na szary plastik mojego Sagem'a F@st800:-) chyba obslugi ADSL nie ma przewidzianej w instalacji tekstowej. Bede instalowal w opcji networkless. A potem zabiore sie za instalacje modemu ale to chyba inny rozdzial i kilka kolejnych zerwanych nocy:-)

od raku: gramatyka!

----------

## imre71

Hej wszystkim.

Jaki kernel mam emerge'owac w instalacji recznej bez dostepu do netu? mam stage3 rozpakowanego, snapshot portage'a tez, w handbook'u pisza o tym zeby emergowac kernel'a, wpisujac emerge gentoo-sources szukac po sieci (do ktorej nie mam dostepu) i rezygnuje. Przy instalacji z plyty sciagal sobie kernel source'a z plytki, jak dac mu do zrozumienia ze ma instalowac source'a nie z jakiegos mirror'a tylko z cdrom'a albo gdzies z dysku?

Dzieki za podpowiedzi, wczoraj stanalem na tym (znowu byĹa +/- 24h). Jeszcze info gentoo mam na dwoch plytach dvd z takiej gazetki w ktorej zakladaja ze installator graficzny zadziala:-), i strasznie malo wskazowek dla instalacji recznej.

----------

## m0rgoth

mozesz sprobwac emerge -k gentoo-sources a po pierwsze zateguj sobie genkernel ew. odepnij modem pdoczas instalcji na wszelki wypadek.

----------

## imre71

Witam,

Chyba nie ermerguje mi portage'a, zaczyna to byc denerwujace, czy wszyscy zakladaja ze kazdy ma dzialajacy internet przy instalacji co tutorial to wszedzie pisze emerge --sync, czy emerge-webrsync albo inne cuda a mi sie wyswietla ze niestety nie ma polaczenia z jakims url gdzies na swiecie! 

Nie mam tez genkernel'a wpisuje emerge genkernel i nic znowu szuka po necie... Chyba sobie daruje gentoo i przejde na kororaa tam udalo mi sie prawie zakonczyc instalacje i na dodatek jest xgl.

Jak powiedzmy odnalzlem jakis kernel gentoo (27 MB) gdzie go mam zainstalowac w jakim folderze bo tego tez nie raczyl napisac handbook, tylko swoje emerge gentoo-sources (ale nie mam netu tylko CD) sprobuje jeszcze ostatni raz z emerge -k ale nie wiem co to da, probowalem tez emerge livecd-sources ale nic z tego.

----------

## 13Homer

Najlepiej kupić Linux+, zaś instalować za pomocą Handbooka. Ja korzystałem z Linux+ i jakoś sobie poradziłem (pierwsza instalacja stage1), największą zaletą było to, że na płycie są już ściągnięte podstawowe pakiety, więc nie trzeba mieć sieci (to był podstawowy powód w moim przypadku). Jeśli na LiveCD jest Handbook, to sprawa jest nader oczywista, nieprawdaż?

----------

## sza_ry

Sieć jest pomocna w instalacji, ale nie jest konieczna  :Wink: 

Mam gentoo od czasu gdy tylko ukazał się na płytach L+ i jak dotąd nie miałem takiego dostępu do sieci żeby udało mi się wykonać emerge –sync  :Very Happy: 

emerge bardzo dobrze działa z płyty (w tej chwili u mnie leci emerge -Duav world z płyty L+  :Smile:  ) wystarczy że dopiszesz w make.conf;

```
DISTDIR=/mnt/cdrom/distfiles

PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom/packages

```

i oczywiście zamontujesz płytę  :Wink: 

DISTDIR opisuje oczywiście ścieżkę do źródeł, PKDIR do binarek  :Wink: 

W ten sposób możesz mieć źródła gdzie tylko masz ochotę  :Smile: 

----------

## imre71

Dzieki sza_ry!

Twoje polecenie wydaje mi sie najbardziej rozsadne, domyslalem sie ze pb tkwi w pliku ktory sluzy do sterowania poleceniem emerge, jezeli tam nakaze emergowi poszukiwac plikow w innym miejscu niz w sieci powinno dzialac poprawnie.

----------

## m0rgoth

 *imre71 wrote:*   

> Witam,
> 
> Chyba nie ermerguje mi portage'a, zaczyna to byc denerwujace

  czlowieku zrob sobe przysluge i przecztaj pismo dodane do distro albo dokumentacje!

2 sprawa portage sie nie "emerguje" tylko kopjuje z dvd polceniem cp -vg /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-L+.tar.bz2 /mnt/gentoo/usr 

apropo make.conf jest ramka naprwde sporo i trudno jej nie zuawazyc na str. 18 przepisz to w nastepujacy sposob do pliku make.conf na dysku nano -w /etc/make.conf (pozatym juz dawalem linki do wydania linux+ w ktorym jest to dokladnie opisane  jedyne co budzi zastrzezenia to konfiguracja grub.conf ale to nie problem z dokumentacjo na stronie gentoo.org mozna samemu napisac)

pozdrawiam m0rgoth

----------

